# Adding padding, mangers, but bars, and a divider to a horse trailer.



## MaddieAndMinnie (Jul 10, 2014)

I bought a fixer upper two horse straight lad trailer with literally nothing inside. I have everything fixed up but now I'm trying to find a way to put in mangers, padding,and but bars. Does anyone have any ideas how I could add some? I am really crafty and can do a lot by myself so feel free to offer all ideas. Thanks!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe pics will help us out. As far as the pads You can get them through a few on line tack stores. Mangers would be a major thing to do Why not go with a trunk to store things in. Butt bars can be a good piece of chain with a rubber hose over it. There are several places you can order trailer parts from. I will see if I can find the url's for them.:wink:


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Here are a few sites. Just google for trailer parts. Good Luck...


Home - Don Johnson Trailer Sales 

National Trailer Parts Trailer Components Replacement Parts


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I tried to answer this a few days ago and it came up with not allowed to do so....IDK..

So, I will try again.
Mingiz has some great ideas....

You might be able to make some of it though if you are at all handy...

You need to measure carefully so that things will fit accordingly but...
For bumpers...the ones on the wall and center divider...
a 1"x6" in appropriate length with high density foam then covered in heavy duty vinyl fabric won't cost much to make but getting all the pieces to stay together {??}... then use flat headed screws that you can sink deep into the padding so the horse doesn't get caught on any rough/sharp edges...
Chest bar you should have...again attach thin HD foam to the part that goes to the chest and cover with the same fabric as the wall/divider pieces...

A butt bar can be just a piece of good quality chain covered in say a "pool noodle" for padding...either end you attach a snap to secure it. A metal loop fixed to the trailer wall itself and again to the divider is needed. You can but trailer stall chains for about $15- $20 dollars apiece. They already have a rubber covered attached section to protect the horses butt from scrapes.
You can also make a solid butt bar out of 2"x3" square steel tubing...You need to weld the ends closed and attach a loop for securing it to the trailer...cover it in the same manner as the chest bar...
Depending upon the size of the horse, length of the stall wall you need these pieces to cover and again the width of the stall will determine how much material, padding and assorted pieces you need.

Here is another site with a wonderful selection of things you might want, dimensions if you want to do it yourself...
_Horse Trailer Accessory Store - 400 Horse Trailer Parts and Accesssories

_After looking at the site above, it might be easier adn really cheaper to just purchase the items you want...materails for making these things are near as expensive and your time, labor and ability to do this is still worth much $$....
I need a few things for my trailer...now seeing what this place has to offer...might just purchase it here or one of the other sites given to you previously.

Happy shopping, constructing.

Safe travels and ENJOY the trailer.


----------

